# A rip off!?



## okiequeenbee (Jul 8, 2008)

*complainers*

I have been selling at our Farmers' Market for 20 years, and yes you are going to get people that tell you your prices are too high. I just smile at them and explain the hard work that goes into raising vegetables & honey. If they still complain, who cares, there is always someone else who will buy your produce. Your prices seem quite reasonable to me. If you are proud of what you produce - then it deserves a higher price. Good Luck and hang in there.


----------



## greenbeekeeping (Feb 13, 2003)

Welcome to the world of retail. I have had some wonderful people grace our booth. Hmmm. There was the guy that didn't think that I kept bees cause he tasted citrus in the honey. Another guy that tasted my buckwheat honey and threw his hands in the air and said that was sorgumn. Then another guy visited my dads residence and was cursing us for the price of our 1lb creamed honey and said he bought it for half that price the last time he was there. Bologna! That guy got awfully close to a beat down. haha. Better yet when you selling honey and people try to break into your car that is parked right behind you. I don't think your prices are off. He didn't either or he wouldn't of bought it.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

You're prices are right in line where they should be, at least that's about the same as what I sell mine for, which I only sell the 1lb squeezers for $5. There's always a customer here and there that doesn't ever have anything good to say. He ovbiously thought your prices were fair or he would not have made the purchase. Keep up the good work there Indiana.


----------



## MichelleB (Jan 29, 2006)

Its a bargaining tactic. Probably how he got a deal on that shiny expensive car. But the guy probably doesn't have the hamster power to realize the difference between dealing with an auto salesman and the actual producer of a fine premium product.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

I had a fellow come by one time who told me my prices were too high and would I sell him some honey for a buck less. 
I told him that the previous year I had added up all of my beekeeping expenses and subtracted that from the money I brought in. I then divided that amount by the number of hours that I estimated that I'd put into beekeeping during the year. I told him that I calculated that it cost me $3 per hour to keep bees and if I started selling honey for the price he was asking it'd cost me $5 per hour. I told him that I was willing to pay $3/ to keep bees but was unwilling to pay $5. 
He smiled, bought a jar and walked away.


----------



## phil c (Jan 21, 2007)

We deal with that same stuff at farmers market. My wife does baked goods and I add the honey. People use all kinds of tactics to try and get prices to drop. Some times its funny some times its a PITA.
Your prices are a little higher than mine, but that sounds like local difference.
Retail is a different game if your used to wholesale, but it can be fun. 
The important part is that guy bought from you and will again!

Phil.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I don't sell my honey at farmers markets, but I do sell my one lb. containers for a little more than you do. But I use all glass, which is more of a cost to me. So all in all, you are right in line with me, or vice versa.

As for people, the world is made up of all types and "you can't enlighten the unconscious." Financial and/or social status doesn't define a person.


----------



## PCM (Sep 18, 2007)

Folk's here is one thing you probably have to deal with at Farmers Markets;

YARD SALERS, FLEA MARKETERS, these people are experts at "bargining" it is even expected !

A lot of Farmers Markets are open on Fri. & Sat. especialy to draw from these individuals.

If You are on a Markets board you probably heard " that would be a good location, lots of yard salers in that area on Sat. morning"

Also you can pack up your honey and take it back home, the guy next you with fresh produce, or fresh cookies doesn't have that option, later in the day he will "dicker" on price, and good shoppers know this.

Just my opinion for what it's worth 

PCM


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Pretty common to get your price down. Your prices are fine...actually pretty low if you were in this area. You should sell at what can get you a profit and what the market will handle. If your sells are good and in line with what you expect then your prices are right. If you sells drop off, then they may be high. If you are selling out the first hour or two, then your prices are way to low. Learn to read the market and how things are moving. Compare this year to last, etc. As for Mr. Cheapo...forgetaboutit!!


----------



## Budster (Mar 24, 2006)

Your prices are inline with our area. Myself, I usually have no problem paying the going rate or even sometimes., a little more for fresh produce. I am not a farmer. When it comes to sweet corn, sure, I can get it cheaper at the local grocery (Kroger), but the corn I get from the rural farmers setting up a stand is much better tasting. Same goes for honey. Before I was a beekeeper, I never tasted fresh "raw" honey. Bought a quart for $12 at a local pumpkin patch about 3 - 4 years ago. It was awesome. Now, I'm a beekeeper! You get what you pay for. When someone puts a lot of hard work, quality and pride in their product, its worth every nickel!

As a side note, we had a "White Elephant" sale at our family reunion, I packaged up a pint of my fine honey. Went for $55 for 1 pint! I sure felt bad... My honeys good, but not THAT good!


----------



## IndianaHoney (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks for the encoragement guys. My wife went it alone today because I'm extracting. 

Greenbeek, can't believe someone would be brave enough to try to brake into your car when its that close. Hope they went to jail for that one.

Budster, 55 dollars for a pint! Man I wish honey was worth that much. Never heard of a White Elaphent sale, but sounds like an auction. Whoever bought it must love raw honey.


----------



## GRIMBEE (Apr 3, 2007)

Around here the crappy store honey is 5$ a pound, so I don't even think twice at selling my spring harvest for 8$ a pound. Gas prices are driving the prices of everything up it costs more to ship things. 

You will always find someone who wants it cheaper, don't settle for less than you are asking. Your time, money, and labor goes into it. 

If they don't like the price you could always bring them to the hives and tell them take all you want its free, but you get no smoker or suit or gloves. DIG IN AND ENJOY


----------



## kirk-o (Feb 2, 2007)

Don't change what you are doing because Adolf Hitler came up to your Both.Next time charge him Double
kirk


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Well here's my two cents, I'm on the fence on this one.

Costco sell's SUE BEE honey 5lb container @ 1.65 per pound, usda grade "A" Clover.


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

IndianaHoney... Some people are not happy unless they can complain... You will always find a jerk in every crowd. ....here's what will shut him up... say I am sorry you feel that way. However, you don't have to buy it. These are my prices and you are the only one that has complained. I have to have this in order to stay in business. 

Or just tell him, "If you don't like, don't buy it and move on."


----------



## blammer (Jul 28, 2006)

He's an idiot.

I just tell them that's the price take it or leave it.

I usually charge idioits like that an extra dollar then claim it's 'tax'.

I charge NORMALLY, $7 for a one pound jar of honey. $8 with cut comb for 1 pound.


----------



## jgd (Oct 4, 2003)

I have no quarrel with those that would sell their wares for less.
For they are in a far better place Than I to know what their wares are worth!
jd


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Your prices are just fine. Stick with it... I have had so many requests from people who want "local" honey that no one has complained about the prices. The only complaint is that I may run out of product before all the neighbors and friends get what they want! Keep up the good work and stick with your price is my advice!


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

we sell for $2.50 a lb + the cost of the container. I'm thinking i might have to raise the price abit for distance sales due to the gas prices.
I had a lady once ask me " If i buy 10# would you give me a deal?"

I have the 10# sitting on the table, priced and everything. So i looked at her squarre in the eye and stated in a very nice tone,..." If i give you a deal, my bees will go on strike because i will not have the $ to look after them properly!" she came back a few minutes later and bought 20# at the price marked


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

The reason he may be driving a real nice expensive car is because he is so tight with his money he squeaks when he walks. If anything your to cheap. next time a guy like that trys to pull his deal tell them the price just went to 7.00 a lb then let him know he can bargain you down to $5.00 that way you can both walk off thinking you got a deal.


----------



## maddrone (Apr 5, 2006)

alpha6 said:


> Pretty common to get your price down. Your prices are fine...actually pretty low if you were in this area. You should sell at what can get you a profit and what the market will handle. If your sells are good and in line with what you expect then your prices are right. If you sells drop off, then they may be high. If you are selling out the first hour or two, then your prices are way to low. Learn to read the market and how things are moving. Compare this year to last, etc. As for Mr. Cheapo...forgetaboutit!!


I sell mine at workint$8.00, Quarter$15. Every body is happy because is chemical free.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

beemandan said:


> I had a fellow come by one time who told me my prices were too high and would I sell him some honey for a buck less.


Maybe he would be willing to do your taxes for less if he were an accountant? Fix your car for less if he were a mechanic? Fix your teeth for less if he were a Dentist? etc, etc.

Tell that sort of person that if they want quality food from specialists like yourself, just like you want quality service from specialists like them, then they aught to be as willing to pay the price that that quality product or service demands. There may always be someone who will sell something for less, but something is lost. Quality of product or service.


----------



## kbee (Mar 6, 2005)

As you can see there is alot of variation in price. I think we as beeks often undervalue our stuff. The general public has know idea what it takes to get that 1lb jar into their hands. Set a price that is fair to you and the customer and guys like "fancy car" won't bother you.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

$3.50/half lb $5/lb works for me. Let people know it's a farmers market Not a tag sale. I quoted a guy a price of $40 for mowing once. He said the guy that did it last year only charged $30. I told him, if you can get it done for $30, you should hire him because that's a really good price. The next day he called to see when I could come and mow.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

*one other possibility*

They have pick your own berries, apples etc. Keep an empty jar with you when you're selling. If someone complains about the price, hold out the jar and tell them you'll give them a dollar off if they want to go to the hive and fetch their own pound of honey


----------



## golddust-twins (Sep 8, 2007)

*Not a Rip Off*

_IndianaHoney..Your prices are not a rip off. I sell my glass pint jars to the produce stand at the farmers market for $7.50. Then he marks it up to $9.75. Now I know my honey will retail for $9.75 a pint jar without a problem because I take a case of 12 sometimes two cases every weekend to the farmers market to supply the produce stand. I will retail my honey for $9.75 a pint jar for now on. Especially with what it costs to have even one hive. Remember your honey is a whole food, raw, pure, and natural. And I am sure very unique in flavor that can be produced only in your area._

_>They have pick your own berries, apples etc. Keep an empty jar with you when you're selling. If someone complains about the price, hold out the jar and tell them you'll give them a dollar off if they want to go to the hive and fetch their own pound of honey _

_berkshire you are priceless --that was great. I'll have to remember that one...__..__...__...............Corinne _


----------



## Scrapfe (Jul 25, 2008)

IndianaHoney said:


> My wife and I went to the farmer's market last Saterday. I left for a while because she always does better in sales when I'm not there. So tonight she mentioned that some guy drove up in a really expensive car. When he got to our table he said that our prices were a rip off. Do you guys get people like this?
> 
> Before I became disabled, I was in business and that guy your wife ran into at the farmers market sounds just like a customer I once had. When I priced my product he became abusive and said it was too high. Then he offered me about 10 cents on the dollar for a $25.00 part. I told him he needed to get a second job if he couldn’t afford my prices. He answered that he had a job that paid $95,000 a year. I said, “In that case you better get yourself a real job.”
> 
> ...


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

only you know if your product's price is in line with the local market (and I suspect it is). your prices are a bit higher than mine, but then again my prices are a bit higher than the other 'beekeeper???' that set up at the farmer's market where we both sell.

I had a fellow in a caddy do almost exactly the same thing to me (right about at the end of a sales day) when I told him my price for one gallon. I reallly thought the fellow was going to go ballistic or have a heart attack the way he carried on.. arms flailing and jumpin' up and down on the hot pavement. at the time I decided that if he didn't want to pay the freight, he just needed to move on.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I don't sell my honey at Farm Markets, but I've heard that having more than one seller of a particular item is often a good thing. Just make sure that your honey is priced higher than the other persons'. You may not sell the same volume as the other guy, but what you do sell will be at a better profit. 

If you raise your price to a level where you notice a drop in sales, per pound, you'll actually be getting more for the honey you do sell. You'll be better off.

When asked why your honey is more expensive simply reply, "The best costs more." If you don't think that your honey is the best than almost no one else will either. You don't have to be obnoxious about it, just toot your own horn.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Your prices are fine. Next time, refuse to sell to him. Tell him that you don't want unhappy customers and, since he's unhappy already, he can't be a customer. There's no law that says you HAVE to sell something to someone else. It's a two way agreement!


----------



## IndianaHoney (Jun 5, 2006)

I checked my prices against the local supermarkets. I found honey that looked as dark as coal selling for 2.50 in 12oz bottles. And the highest price was 5.99 per pound for clover honey that looked fairly good. I just don't understand why someone would claim that my honey is a rip off when its a dollar cheaper and better quality than the supermarket. My wife was the one present, so I suspect that he was trying to intimidate her into lowering the price. She didn't even give him a response, and even said "thank you" after he purchased the honey. She made me proud!


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

Set up two booths. Keep your prices as they are in the first booth and then take one bottle of each size, raise the price by $2 and put those on the table at the second booth. You won't sell any of those but people will think the prices are just great at the first booth and you'll probably sell out.


----------



## papa bear (Nov 1, 2005)

sorry to do this, but what part of " That guy was a jerk" do you not understand! if you were selling a gold brick for a dollar he still would have tried to diminish you. and if you had went down he would have said " see" and everybody he told would do the same to you. sorry lol


----------



## IndianaHoney (Jun 5, 2006)

Well Papa Bear, I do understand that he was a jerk. What I am trying to say is that his behavior baffles me. Did my wife sell it to him at a lower price? No. I'm a very logical person, and I have never understood what drives a person to make a fool of themselves like he apparently did. What drives a person to simply be a jerk to others for no real or logical reason? Like others have said, he was trying to get a lower price. I would never say something like that to another person in any attempt to get a lower price. I never deal with people in that manner. If I don't like the price, I simply, and politely make an offer. If they don't like my offer, I go somewhere else.


----------



## stangardener (Mar 8, 2005)

if no one ever questions your prices you are charging too little.


----------



## stangardener (Mar 8, 2005)

Keith Jarrett said:


> Well here's my two cents, I'm on the fence on this one.
> 
> Costco sell's SUE BEE honey 5lb container @ 1.65 per pound, usda grade "A" Clover.


i buy and eat this when i make it into costco and sell what i produce for $5 a pound plus $.50 for the glass container.


----------

